# Is a Declaration of Commitment requirement for a National Visa?



## u1swan (Jan 21, 2020)

Good day, 

I have a job offer and contract from a company in Hamburg. I will therefore have permanent employment when I enter Germany.

As part of my application form for a D-Visa, I am asked if a Declaration of Commitment has been completed (Gibt es eine förmliche Verpflichtungserklärung?). The requirements from my embassy in South Africa does not list it under their requirements.

Is this a requirement to receive a national visa? 
What would the implications be if I answer 'No' in my application?

Thank you in advance


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

u1swan said:


> Good day,
> 
> I have a job offer and contract from a company in Hamburg. I will therefore have permanent employment when I enter Germany.
> 
> ...


It's not a must. 

Having a Verpflichtingserklärung just shifts financial responsibility for you to a person in Germany who can be invoiced and prosecuted for payment.


----------

